# amg mono blocks



## euroorbust (Oct 20, 2008)

hey all a neighbor of mine had theses sitting in his basement and told me if i came over and took them that i could have them for free







. question thought.... does anyone know the et's and such on theses. All i know is that they are staggered 18's but thats it also what adapters would i need to run theses. Im lowered on streetlines 
http://i595.photobucket.com/albums/tt31/euroorbust/Picture046.jpgIMG]
[IMG]http://i595.photobucket.com/albums/tt31/euroorbust/Picture049.jpg









_Modified by euroorbust at 2:35 PM 2-16-2009_


_Modified by euroorbust at 2:36 PM 2-16-2009_


----------



## ChubbaDub (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: amg mono blocks (euroorbust)*

They should be:
5x112
F - 18x8.5 et47 
R - 18x9 et35


----------



## euroorbust (Oct 20, 2008)

thanks now what size adaptor should i get? 10, 15mm?


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (euroorbust)*

20mm front, 15mm rear, and yes, you will poke a little bit


----------



## euroorbust (Oct 20, 2008)

thanks now one last question what size tires should i run would 225/40z be fine for the front and 255/35z for the rear?


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (euroorbust)*

I would go 215/40/18 and 235/35/18
I hate stretch, but you will need it.
_________________________________________________________
It really depends on how low you are. If you are really low, then above is correct. If you aren't that low, then I would go with a 225/40 and a 245/35


_Modified by JDriver1.8t at 10:25 AM 2-17-2009_


----------



## euroorbust (Oct 20, 2008)

im not crazy low car is a dd. i think what im going to do is run the 225/40 up front for now cause the tires are still new but the rear im going to order the 245/35 maybe the 235 but not sure. but with that and the spacers you said would make for a good set up?


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (euroorbust)*

yeah, but you need adapters, not spacers.


----------



## euroorbust (Oct 20, 2008)

yeah thats what i ment think im getting them from alloy-r-us. Thanks for all your help


----------



## Ame46mkI (May 5, 2008)

*Re: (euroorbust)*

Are mercedes wheels ball or tapered seat?


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (Jettakid825)*

that i don't know.


----------



## Blink_me92 (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: amg mono blocks (ChubbaDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChubbaDub* »_They should be:
5x112
F - 18x8.5 et47 
R - 18x9 et35 


How would you know the ET just by looking at them.....I doubt these have high offset unless they are made for the S class models....


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: amg mono blocks (Blink_me92)*

The offset is almost always stamped on the back of the faces.


----------



## BallerStatus (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: (Jettakid825)*

The Merc wheels I have are ball seat, but they are a completely different style and most likely different manufacturer, so no guarantees that yours are ball seat.


----------



## inedbleacrn9 (Feb 15, 2009)

interesting merc wheels. never though of that


----------



## euroorbust (Oct 20, 2008)

so been watching this thread as the rims in question are mine. i did some work today on them and got theses numbers...Front-8Jx18H2ET31 and the rear are 9Jx18H2ET35
with this what size adapot would i need i know i have to get them to 5x112 but what thickness


----------



## euroorbust (Oct 20, 2008)

ttt


----------



## euroorbust (Oct 20, 2008)

tttt


----------



## vwbeaner (Jun 4, 2007)

are those going on the mustang?


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (euroorbust)*


_Quote, originally posted by *euroorbust* »_so been watching this thread as the rims in question are mine. i did some work today on them and got theses numbers...Front-8Jx18H2ET31 and the rear are 9Jx18H2ET35
with this what size adapot would i need i know i have to get them to 5x112 but what thickness


Those are going to poke on a Mk4.
The narrowest adapters made are 15mm.
The fronts would be 18x8 final et 16, and poke about 8mm
The rears would be 18x9 final et 20, and poke about 6mm


----------



## Blink_me92 (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: (JDriver1.8t)*

yeahh anything below et40 would definetly poke a lot in my opinion....of course depending on on the adapters. but anywhere on et30-35 the poking is just not my cup of tea....


----------



## GLIgeorge (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: (Blink_me92)*

wish i had a neighbor with these layin around lol one of my favorite wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mafiamike954 (Mar 4, 2009)

for fweeeee? can i buy them?


----------

